# Enrico Pace playing Totentanz



## sepandee (Oct 22, 2011)

So far the only recordings of Enrico Pace playing Liszt's Totentanz has been videos on youtube (



). I'm trying to find a CD/mp3 version of it and I can't.

Can someone help? Has he ever recorded it?


----------

